# Clockwork ROM manager recent update



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

Since the update ROM manager is not seeing my backups on my sd ext card

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

No idea. It still works fine for me. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## TMYINC (Jun 18, 2011)

Check in settings to see if it is checking the external sd card for backups.

Edit. I was able to recreate this issue and will be emailing the dev. Will report back when/if I hear anything back.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok thanks but check box and fix permission still a no go

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

